# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  Конкурс памяти Пола Билхода (Paul Bilhaud) (Апрель 2010 г.)

## Худсовет

В данное Теме будут размещены Работы для пользовательского голосования.

Работы будут размещены анонимно.

Приглашаем пользователей Форума голосовать за понравившиеся Работы своими "спасибками".

Желаем удачи Авторам и их Работам.




> УБЕДИТЕЛЬНО ПРОШУ - перед вынесением суждения внимательно прочтите правила, условия и задание Конкурса ( http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131437 ), соотнесите работы с темой и названием Конкурса, внимательно прочтите статью ( http://www.utoronto.ca/tsq/18/sklorz18.shtml ), хотя бы для того, чтобы узнать - wer ist das Пол Билход (Paul Bilhaud).

----------


## Худсовет

Autor *Димитрий*
На 30.04.2010 г. 
35 спасибок



> Утро


[IMG]http://*********org/335825.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********org/342993.jpg

----------


## Mazaykina

Ничего себе.... такое видение! Вау... :Ok: 
Я вижу  взгляд сквозь приоткрытый, просыпающийся  глаз.

----------


## Худсовет

Autor *Рыжая Скво*
На 30.04.2010 г. 
27 спасибок




> КТО ВКЛЮЧИЛ СВЕТ?!


[IMG]http://*********org/348144.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********org/392170.jpg

----------


## Худсовет

Autor *Рыжая Скво*
На 30.04.2010 г. 
11 спасибок



> КРУГ, НЕКРУГ И МАЛЕВИЧ....


[IMG]http://*********org/380915.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********org/363501.jpg

----------


## Худсовет

Autor *Torpedon*
На 30.04.2010 г. 
12 спасибок



> Купание красного коня красноармейцем Петровым в Красном море.


[IMG]http://*********org/328691.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Autor *Димитрий*
На 30.04.2010 г. 
53 спасибок




> Маленькая балерина


[IMG]http://*********org/351052.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********org/340846.jpg

----------


## Худсовет

Autor *Symeon*
На 30.04.2010 г. 
32 спасибок





> Голая Полуправда


[IMG]http://*********org/342871.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********org/343895.jpg

----------


## Худсовет

Autor *Symeon*
На 30.04.2010 г. 
42 спасибок





> Чёрная кошка в тёмной комнате. Поиски Истины.


[IMG]http://*********org/364180.jpg[/IMG]


http://*********org/367252.jpg

----------


## Худсовет

Autor *Solнечная*
на 30.04.2010 г. 
23 спасибок





> Из Испании с любовью...


[IMG]http://*********org/382645.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********org/367132.jpg

----------


## Худсовет

Autor *Димитрий*
На 30.04.2010 г. 
15 спасибок


[IMG]http://*********org/359961.jpg[/IMG]


http://*********org/344781.jpg

----------


## Худсовет

Autor *moros* 
На 30.04.2010 г. 
13 спасибок




> звездочка моя


[IMG]http://*********org/328211.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********org/355857.jpg

----------


## Худсовет

Autor *Kliakca* 
На 30.04.2010 г. 
9 спасибок

[IMG]http://*********org/333330.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********org/335378.jpg

----------


## Худсовет

Autor *Symeon*
На 30.04.2010 г. 
27 спасибок




> Мысль изреченная есть ложь


[IMG]http://*********org/332344.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********org/332344.jpg

----------


## Mazaykina

Решила не ставить спс до конца, потом всех просмотреть и оценить, а то рука так и тянется- каждому спасибку поставить...

----------


## Худсовет

Autor *PAN*
На 30.04.2010 г. 
6 спасибок




> :eek: Вы здесь, пан Казимир?  :biggrin:


[IMG]http://*********org/357933.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********org/355885.jpg

----------


## Худсовет

Autor* overload* 
На 30.04.2010 г. 
10 спасибок

[IMG]http://*********org/412046.jpg[/IMG]

http://radikal.ru/F/s56.radikal.ru/i...55ffc8d807.jpg

----------


## Худсовет

Autor *Kliakca*  
На 30.04.2010 г. 
5 спасибок



> Достояние in-ku.com "Бусинка"


[IMG]http://*********org/404873.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********org/416137.jpg

----------


## Худсовет

Autor *Алла и Александр*
На 30.04.2010 г. 
15 спасибок




> Ночь - хозяйка моей души.


[IMG]http://*********org/395775.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********org/423423.jpg

----------


## Худсовет

Autor* Алла и Александр*
На 30.04.2010 г. 
13 спасибок



> Звезда Востока


[IMG]http://*********org/456178.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********org/454130.jpg

----------


## Худсовет

Autor *overload* 
На 30.04.2010 г. 
12 спасибок

[IMG]http://*********org/402765.jpg[/IMG]

http://cam-c-ycam.com/Photo/343994.jpg

----------


## Худсовет

Напоминаем:




> Конкурсные работы принимаются с 21.03.2010 г. по 15.04.2010 г. Подведение итогов конкурса состоится 18.04.2010 г.

----------


## Худсовет

Autor *Kliakca* 
На 30.04.2010 г. 
12 спасибок




> Лунная соната


[IMG]http://*********ru/1093611.jpg[/IMG] 


http://*********ru/1105899.jpg

----------


## Худсовет

Autor *svetlanaber*

На 30.04.2010 г. 
17 спасибок




> Жизнь!


[IMG]http://*********ru/1091417.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Autor *PAN*
На 30.04.2010 г. 
6 спасибок




> Манфред, запускаааааай!  :biggrin:


[IMG]http://*********ru/1113932.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********ru/1054541.jpg

----------


## Худсовет

Autor *svetlanaber*
На 30.04.2010 г. 
8 спасибок





> Жажда




http://s49.radikal.ru/i123/1004/4d/bd74e415451a.jpg

----------


## Худсовет

Autor *svetlanaber*
На 30.04.2010 г. 
5 спасибок



http://s47.radikal.ru/i118/1004/41/e2e294386b18.jpg

----------


## Худсовет

Autor *Паучара*
На 30.04.2010 г. 
8 спасибок

[IMG]http://*********org/473404.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********org/493864.jpg

----------


## Худсовет

Autor *V.Kostrov*

На 30.04.2010 г. 
14 спасибок




> Житие мое


[IMG]http://*********org/497001.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********org/483689.jpg

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Житие мое


*Житие мое* или *Фиг дождетесь!*:biggrin:kuku

----------


## Худсовет

Вот и завершен прием Работ на данный Конкурс.

Приносим большую Благодарность Авторам за предоставленные Работы.

Работы, присланные после 15.04.2010 г. и сверх возможных трех от Аутора, будут опубликованы после подведения итогов Конкурса.

----------


## Худсовет

Прошу пользователей форума активно включиться в голосование.

По результатам пользовательского голосования будет определена работа - победитель конкурса по итогам пользовательского голосования.

УБЕДИТЕЛЬНО ПРОШУ - перед вынесением суждения внимательно прочтите правила, условия и задание Конкурса ( http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131437 ), соотнесите работы с темой и названием Конкурса, внимательно прочтите статью ( http://www.utoronto.ca/tsq/18/sklorz18.shtml ), хотя бы для того, чтобы узнать - wer ist das Пол Билход (Paul Bilhaud).


Подведение итогов конкурса состоится 18.04.2010 г.

----------


## PAN

Если честно - не ожидал... 
Есть работы, на которые смотрел не отрываясь...
И каждый раз, при новом просмотре - опять новые мысли, эмоции...
Класссссс..... :Ok: 
Я свои оценки выставил... :Aga: 




> УБЕДИТЕЛЬНО ПРОШУ - перед вынесением суждения внимательно прочтите правила, условия и задание Конкурса ( http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131437 ), соотнесите работы с темой и названием Конкурса, внимательно прочтите статью ( http://www.utoronto.ca/tsq/18/sklorz18.shtml ), хотя бы для того, чтобы узнать - wer ist das Пол Билход (Paul Bilhaud).


Скопировал на первую страницу, в начало темы...

----------


## Annon

Посмотрел всё...
Надо осмыслить увиденное...
По-любому - КЛАСС!!!

----------


## Димитрий

можно вот такой черный квадрат?
[IMG]http://*********org/515109.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

Много интересных работ! Но мне больше всего понравилась работа в посте номер 4: *"Кто включил свет?"*

----------


## Skadi

Многие работы понравились. Но в итоге я голосую за *Жизнь*! Пост #24

----------


## ОЙКОВ

Голосую за "Черную кошку в темной комнате" .
Огромное спасибо.

----------


## Гиза

Я за "Маленькую балерину" !!! Пост #7  :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## MOPO

Однозначно №4  - про крысу "Кто включил свет?"  
Остальные - извините за прямоту - мне показалось просто картинки из инета вставили на черный фон. Причем картинки все узнаваемые - могу даже сайты перечислить.

----------


## MOPO

Извиняюсь - еще мне очень понравилась работа № 25 про Манфреда.

 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Solнечная

Очень интересный конкурс!
Особенно выделяю работу "Маленькая балерина".

----------


## Старый Гуслик

1. Звезда Востока. 2. Зачем 3. Лунная Соната

Спасибо!

----------


## МаЛена

Пост №7 №маленькая балерина"
Хотя много ещё каких работ затронули меня  :Ok:

----------


## raasta

Самая новаторская для меня - утро (1), а понравившаяся многим "Маленькая балерина" слишком лобовое решение.

----------


## Лайн

понравились многие,но по правилам можно выбрать только три :Kez 07: 
утро #2
маленькая балерина #7
мысль изреченная есть ложь #14

----------


## Димитрий

> Остальные - извините за прямоту - мне показалось просто картинки из инета вставили на черный фон.


Шахматы сделаны с нуля

----------


## MOPO

> Шахматы сделаны с нуля


кстати - шахматы понравились тоже :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

Называю ещё две работы:
*"Из Испании с любовью" #10* и *"Ночь - хозяйка моей души" #19*.

----------


## Alenajazz

У меня на втором месте - *"Утро"*
На третьем - *"Шахматы"*

----------


## Mazaykina

> Вот и завершен прием Работ на данный Конкурс.


Я прошу продлить голосование до конца  месяца. Как оказалось, многие форумчане не знали про конкурс. Давайте дадим и им возможность выбрать понравившиеся работы.
Если выбирать одну- мой выбор- Утро.

----------


## Касатик

По силе воздействия я бы расположила работы в такой последовательности:

*1. "Мысль изреченная есть ложь"
2. "Кто включил свет"
3. "Черная кошка в темной комнате. Поиски истины."*
Очень впечатлила работа *"Из Испании с любовью.."*

Спасибо авторам! Работы очень интересные! :flower:

----------


## Касатик

> Если выбирать одну- мой выбор- Утро.


Сложно выбрать только одну, но...раз надо, значит ...
"*Мысль изреченная есть ложь*"....

----------


## Solнечная

> Остальные - извините за прямоту - мне показалось просто картинки из инета вставили на черный фон. Причем картинки все узнаваемые - могу даже сайты перечислить.


Неа, не все)))
#2 Голая полуправда
#3 "Кто включил свет"

----------


## Валерьевна

Все такие молодцы!!! Каждый увидел что-то своё.
Мне очень понравился #14 *"Мысль изречённая есть ложь"*.
Такой осмысленный взгляд....
Расположение удачное фото обезьянки. И чёрный квадрат ощущаешь и взгляд...
Смотришь и думаешь - мир совершенен, совершенен и без нас.
*Я голосую за #14*

----------


## Худсовет

> понравились многие,но по правилам можно выбрать только три


Правила Конкурса не содержат такого ограничения.
Результаты пользовательского голосования будут подведены по сумме "спасибок", полученных Работой.
Отзывы и комментарии приветствуются. 




> Я прошу продлить голосование до конца месяца. Как оказалось, многие форумчане не знали про конкурс. Давайте дадим и им возможность выбрать понравившиеся работы.


Принято.

Пользовательское голосование продляется до 30 апреля 2010 г. включительно.

----------


## oskar_65

Пост 20 - "Звезда Востока".
14 - "Мысль изреченная есть ложь".
24 - "Жизнь".

Отдельное спасибо за пост 35 - сильнейшая работа "чёрный квадрат", но подозреваю, что внеконкурсная.

----------


## Масяня

Понравился №14 - мысль. и как ни странно

№ 29 - житие - мои голоса за них.

----------


## Димитрий

> Отдельное спасибо за пост 35 - сильнейшая работа "чёрный квадрат", но подозреваю, что внеконкурсная.


точно, внеконкурсная  :Aga:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Kliakca

> Однозначно №4  - про крысу "Кто включил свет?"  
> Остальные - извините за прямоту - мне показалось просто картинки из инета вставили на черный фон. Причем картинки все узнаваемые - могу даже сайты перечислить.


А кто сказал, что крыса или обезьяна, или Манфред нарисованы собственноручно, мышкой от компа, а не взяты из инета???
Всё это готовые элементы чьих-то трудов, вырезанные, вклеенные и обработанные плагинами фотошопа, с применением фильтров, ретуши и освещения.
Или на компах стоят ОС не из инета, а лицензионные? И сама прога фотошоп лицензионная и все плагины с кистями приобретены на кровные, а не скачанные с инета? Да мы и сами все из инета и голосуем в нём же!!!
В условиях конкурса не оговаривалось, что все работы должны быть нарисованными собственноручно, по пикселям. А так же не указывалось где брать материал для создания конкурсных работ.
Само название говорит за себя *ФОТО*-шоп, а где взять это *фото* или скаб набор, дело каждого.
Я тоже не стала заморачиваться и для поддержания темы взяла из повседневной жизни.
*Мне понравились все работы, без исключения!!!* В каждой из них, заложен свой смысл, своё видение, которое и пытались передать авторы. 
Главное, что цель в этом конкурсе - не победа.
А, то, что эта тема объединила людей из разных разделов и значит победило единение!!!
И значит конкурс можно считать состоявшимся!!! :Ok: 

*********** (удалено админом, т.к. голосование еще не завершено)
Единственное пожелание устроителям конкурсов на будущее.
Выкладывайте присланные работы по окончанию конкурса, в одно время, в один день. 
Да бы уровнять шансы участников и не привязывать их работы к посещаемости темы.
*ВСЕМ СПАСИБО ЗА РАБОТЫ !!!*

----------


## Mazaykina

> Всё это готовые элементы чьих-то трудов, вырезанные, вклеенные и обработанные плагинами фотошопа, с применением фильтров, ретуши и освещения.


Настя, ты права, многое здесь - готовый материал, и этот показатель как раз и не будет учитываться жюри. Но вы не о том спорите. К сожалению, придется обратиться к компетентному  специалисту со стороны, т.к. главная задача была выполнена не совсем верно многими. Это не просто должна была быть картинка на черном фоне, *даже и самим исполнителем нарисованная*.
* Смысл - в идее Пола Билхода, которую взял за основу Малевич. А вот это как раз выполнили не все.*



> Выкладывайте присланные работы по окончанию конкурса, в одно время, в один день.


Дельное замечание и ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО будет учтено в следующий раз.

----------


## V.Kostrov

Ха!!! Вот сижу и ржууууу!!!!:biggrin:
Ржу не над работами, не над участниками и не над конкурсом в целом, а над собой.
Сегодня поймал себя на мысли...... и в голову пришла аналогия. Как обычно у нас происходит, покупаем какую то новую штучку, методом научного тыка, как то запускаем ее и уже только потом, когда что то не получается, начинаем читать инструкцию по эксплуатации. Вот так и тут получается. Только сегодня удосужился прочитать статью об этих квадратах и прямоугольниках. Пришло осознание смысла этого конкурса. Попробую порассуждать про этот смысл.
Понятно, что каждый участник конкурса, заложил в свою работу свой смысл, свое виденье, НО.... Если вникнуть в статью, то можно понять, что тут важен не просто абстактный смысл, а смысл конкретный, привязанный именно к: или к черному прямоугольнику Пола Билхода, или к квадрату Малевича.
Не буду пересказывать статью, но в двух словах попробую обозначить, как я это понял. У Пола Билхода, это юмор, прикол, стёб. Т.е. смысл заключается в абсурдно-точном соотношении названия "Ночная драка негров в подвале" к изображению на картине. У Малевича же, смысл в отрицании (остальные его умозаключения, мне не интересны). Т.е. смысл его квадрата, уже выходит за пределы какой то художественности.
Так вот, исходя их всего выше сказанного, я выделил только две работы, которые в той или иной степени соответствуют смыслу прямоугольника и квадрата Пола Билхода и Малевича. (какие конкретно, пока не скажу):biggrin:
Для чего, я все это написал?! Для того, что бы при оценках работ, было правильное понимание смысла условий конкурса.
P.S. Все вышесказанное, является моей точкой зрения и не претендует на истину в последней инстанции.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> что бы было правильное понимание смысла условий конкурса


:biggrin:
 Володь, можно еще сочинение написать по итогам - "Почему такая картинка по теме случилась"  :Aga: :biggrin:
А че, я могу.:rolleyes::tongue:

----------


## overload

А я тоже сперва прочитал условия конкурса ("Возможно добавление ЛЮБЫХ... Возможно применение ЛЮБЫХ... Свобода творчества полная. Креатив рулит....), а этого (_«Ах, мне здесь душно, мне здесь жарко, могу ли я наконец открыть скобки» — (Альфонс Алле, «Штучки»_) - просто не понял...
Потом про этого дядю почитал.
Как-то сложно всё это... имхо.

----------


## Torpedon

Ну вот... :frown:
Взяли и по рукам нашлёпали...
А так всё классно шло.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

МУжУки, не паниковать!  Пришло время стать "малевичами" -
всего-то красноречие в ход пустить! :biggrin:
Усе думаем как отбрехиваться буим :wink::rolleyes:

----------


## overload

Конкурс - чернопрямоуголия, а не красноречия  :Ha:

----------


## Torpedon

:wink:
Красноречием и обоснованием Малевич и знаменит. *Рыжая Скво* права.
Конкурс не чернопрямоуголия.
А примитивизма, стёбом воспроизведённого в N-ую степень. :smile:
Где даже абсурдизму нет места. Ибо есть мысль....

Вообщем... Хармс с напильником. :smile:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Ну вот...
> Взяли и по рукам нашлёпали...


Нет Юр, Ты наверно не так меня понял. Я даже в мыслях не имел кого либо или за что либо шлёпать по рукам. Я просто для себя пытался понять смысл каждой картинки. Вот сам посуди, если картинка не привязана по смыслу к прямоугольнику или квадрату, то пропадает изначальная идея этих прямоугольника и квадрата. Т.е. первоначальная зготовка рассматривается как холст с черным фоном. Тогда при чем тут Билход и Малевич? 



> можно еще сочинение написать по итогам - "Почему такая картинка по теме случилась"


А вот это интересная идея!!! Но наверно, её реализовать можно будет уже после оглашения результатов, иначе пропадает смысл непредвзятого голосования.



> Конкурс - чернопрямоуголия, а не красноречия


Так то так, но ведь согласись, Игорь, что у того же Малевича, основная смысловая нагрузка, была не в самом квадрате, а в обьяснении и своих умозаключениях.



> Как-то сложно всё это... имхо.


:biggrin: Ха, Игорь, а ты думал в сказку попал........:biggrin:



> Конкурс не чернопрямоуголия.
> А примитивизма, стёбом воспроизведённого в N-ую степень.
> Где даже абсурдизму нет места. Ибо есть мысль....


Пока свой пост писал, Юра классно все обьяснил!!! Согласен на все 100%.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*V.Kostrov*,
Володь, ты раньше ответил, чем я успела наваять... все равно оставлю как было....




> А вот это интересная идея!!! Но наверно, её реализовать можно будет уже после оглашения результатов





> по итогам


 :Aga: 

А теперь то, о чем раньше написала

*overload*,
Ну, если окунуться в историю, то Пол Билход (как и Альфонс Алле) повеселившись вволю, 
просто обозвали свои "картины" на радость и поднятие настроения людям, чем и успокоились.
Малевич же теорию космоса притянул к квадрату и другим геометрическим фигурам, чем и узаконился.... 

.... так что красноречие выпускать в пользу своих работ это не есть неправильно (моя мысля :biggrin:)

 После поста Векоса захотелось еще одно произведение
подсунуть (подозреваю, что именно такого плана и хотели видеть наши работы)

[IMG]http://*********org/471736m.jpg[/IMG]

*Розовый младенец, оставленный матерью на закате в саду сакуры*  :Ha: 

Где-то так :biggrin:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Упс.... Тут уже и Юра был :eek: :Vah: :biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> (подозреваю, что именно такого плана и хотели видеть наши работы)


Нет Ирин. Тогда пропадает смысл фотошоперства. В таком случае остается только смысловая составляющая.
В том то и дело, что интересно, как мы все поняли смысл прямоугольников и квадратов, именно изобразительно.

----------


## overload

Старею... :frown:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> В таком случае остается только смысловая составляющая.


:eek: Смысловая... это к Малевичу! Нам Полы с Альфонсами понятней!

Всего лишь хотела примкнуть к рядам мастеров «Отвязанного искусства» 
*"Ночная драка негров в подвале" (Пол Билход 1882)*
*"Малокровные девочки, идущие к первому причастию в снежной буре"(Альфонс Алле 1883)*
*"Апоплекcические кардиналы, собирающие помидоры на берегах Красного моря"(Альфонс Алле 1884)*
*«Битва негров в пещере глубокой ночью» (Альфонс Алле 1893 год)*
*«Первое причастие бесчувственных девушек в снегу» ( Альфонс Алле 1893 год).*
*«Розовый младенец, оставленный матерью на закате в саду сакуры» (Рыжая Скво 2010)*
 :Connie 1:  :Connie 17: :biggrin:




> Старею...


Не... просто не до-(про-)читал.
С Альфонсом Алле рекомендую познакомиться - очень интересный человечек был.

----------


## Димитрий

> Малокровные девочки, идущие к первому причастию в снежной буре


так где ж найдешь сейчас девочек? :eek:

----------


## Torpedon

> так где ж найдешь сейчас девочек?


Вот тебе ответ Билхода :wink: :

[IMG]http://*********org/462537.jpg[/IMG]

Правда, очень уж примитивно...

----------


## ollo2575

впечатляет. Здорово.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Вот тебе ответ Билхода


У-ух... вначале показалось, что ты «Первое причастие бесчувственных девушек в снегу» повесил, 
потом пригляделась - "Брачное ложе"! :eek: Круто!!!!! Поздравляю!!!! Это победа!!!!!!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  :Oj: 
:biggrin:kuku




> Правда, очень уж примитивно...


 Кокетничает.... :biggrin:

----------


## overload

Пинятно... Тут, оказывается, надо было прикалываться...

Типа того:



*"17 мгновений весны" снова обесцветили"*

----------


## Kliakca

> главная задача была выполнена не совсем верно многими. Это не просто должна была быть картинка на черном фоне, даже и самим исполнителем нарисованная.
>  Смысл - в идее Пола Билхода, которую взял за основу Малевич. А вот это как раз выполнили не все.


Так может надо было разъяснить людям смысл конкурса, а не посылать их на три буквы WWW:// ???
Такую свинью конкурсантам мог подложить только P...... хотя не важно...

*ДОРОГА В СОН...*

[IMG]http://*********org/522988.jpg[/IMG]


> Если вникнуть в статью, то можно понять, что тут важен не просто абстактный смысл, а смысл конкретный, привязанный именно к: или к черному прямоугольнику


А если я хочу к чёрной дыре???:rolleyes:




> У Пола Билхода, это юмор, прикол, стёб.


Можно и стёб.............:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

*А, ЧТО ВЫ ТУТ ДЕЛАЕТЕ??? РАБОТЫ ТО УЖЕ НЕ ПРИНИМАЮТСЯ!!!* :Vah: 

[IMG]http://*********org/511724.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

> [IMG]http://*********org/471736m.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> *Розовый младенец, оставленный матерью на закате в саду сакуры* 
> 
> Где-то так :biggrin:


Я бы назвала попроще-"Розовая мечта" или просто "Мечта".:biggrin:



> *"17 мгновений весны" снова обесцветили"*


Гринпис объявил забастовку против употребления зебр, в качестве пешеходных переходов!
Спасём животных от браконьеров!:biggrin:kuku

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> "17 мгновений весны" снова обесцветили"





> ДОРОГА В СОН...


SOS!!! Администрация!!! Может стоит продлжить :biggrin:




> Так может надо было разъяснить людям смысл конкурса, а не посылать их на три буквы WWW:// ???
> Такую свинью конкурсантам мог подложить только P...... хотя не важно...


 Клякс, ну ты чего? По-моему посыл к статье, где о герое темы
все подробно написано, не мог быть раздражителем, тем паче сыграть роль свиньи....:eek:

Не знаю, как гринпис с зебрами уживется, но трагедию младенца, оставшегося без опеки матери, 
беззаботно купающегося в лепестках (пока зорька еще алая) обозвать "Мечтой".....:eek: 
Настя, ты меня удивляешь!:cool::biggrin:
А стемнееееееет....... :Ha:

----------


## Kliakca

> Клякс, ну ты чего? По-моему посыл к статье, где о герое темы
> все подробно написано, не мог быть раздражителем


Иришка, а я и не называла его раздражителем.
Просто отправлять на другой ресурс и заставлять вникать в глубокий смысл статьи, не вижу смысла. Можно было в первом посте объяснить простым языком.
Я посмотрела, что букв очень много, а времени на читальный зал мне не выделяют, то как и д.Володя, не удосужилась прочитать и вникнуть, а просто включила воображение, что может скрываться в темноте?


> Не знаю, как гринпис с зебрами уживется, но трагедию младенца, оставшегося без опеки матери, 
> беззаботно купающегося в лепестках (пока зорька еще алая) обозвать "Мечтой"..... 
> Настя, ты меня удивляешь!
> А стемнееееееет.......


Это была моя ассоциация на розовый квадрат, а не на твою подпись.:biggrin:
Мир в розовых очках!!!

----------


## Torpedon

Розовые роооозы.... ууу... :biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Розовые роооозы.... ууу...


:biggrin: :Ok: 

*Сквошечка среди рыжих муравьёв.*:biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********org/499450.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Можно было в первом посте объяснить простым языком.


Было бы букфф не меньше... и опять пришлось  посетить



> читальный зал





> Это была моя ассоциация на розовый квадрат, а не на твою подпись.


Клякса!  Я настаиваю.... там был ребенок!:mad:
:biggrin:



> Розовые роооозы.... ууу...


Еще один!!!:eek: Не любите вы детей:biggrin:




> Сквошечка среди рыжих муравьёв.


Ой спасииибо! Рассматриваю написание нового шедевра - Буду собирать апельсины на калифорнийских плантациях :cool:

----------


## Mazaykina

Настюш, я надеюсь, что вся эта перепалка просто для поддержания темы, а не всерьез. А для тех, кто серьезно- хочу сказать:я считаю. что тот, кто решил принять участие в конкурсе, должен был прочесть для начала НАЗВАНИЕ темы и поинтересоваться: а кто это вообще такой и чо тут надо делать. Поэтому полемику на эту тему считаю некорректной и обвинять никого не надо. А то, что отправили на сторонний ресурс, так не в соседний же магазин отправили и не роман Война и мир читать, а всего 1 страницу машинописного текса. Ну смешно как-то спорить на этот счет...

----------


## Kliakca

...

----------


## overload

Мариш, а я чесслово не всерьёз!
Я хотел сделать зелёный прямоугольник со смыслом "Зелёный Арбуз настолько зелен, что идёт не на зелёный сигнал светофора", (там зелёная вспышка ещё должна быть и зелёные сопли по зелёному асфальту), но у меня в Фотошопе зелёная краска закончилась.

----------


## Symeon

По моему скромному мнению, определенно сложилась ситуация, когда дословно: "у каждого своя правда и потому каждый прав". Не буду вдаваться в долгие рассуждения. Просто цитата из правил публикации работ:




> Условия конкурса:
> 1. Исходная картина не должна подвергаться тотальному искажению, изменению масштаба, размера.
> 2. *Возможно добавление ЛЮБЫХ предметов, пейзажей, изображений людей, животных и т.д.*
> 3. Возможно применение ЛЮБЫХ технических возможностей Adobe Photoshop и других подобных программ, за исключением анимированной картинки. Анимация станет темой одного из следующих конкурсов.
> 4. Результатом должно являться наличие исходного черного прямоугольника с ВНУТРЕННИМ наполнением.
> 
> Проявите творческую смекалку и наполните содержанием данное полотно. Одной надписи будет недостаточно. *Используйте фантазию, кисти, ластик, картинки из нета, собственные фото. Результат должен удивить.*
> 
> Почитайте Статью. Откройте обсуждение в Теме. Или просто представьте себе - *что ЗАКРАСИЛ Казимир, и что до того ЗАКРАСИЛ бедняга Пол*


Согласитесь, что каждая из представленных на конкурс работ по-своему вполне соответствует поставленным условиям.

----------


## Kliakca

*Symeon*, всё верно, вот и не понятно. То ли соблюдать правило конкурса, то ли соблюдать стиль Пола Билхода?



> Было бы букфф не меньше... и опять пришлось  посетить


Мне хватило одной строчки от Векоса, что бы понять и которая заменила спор двух художников и целую страницу рукописи.


> У Пола Билхода, это юмор, прикол, стёб.


Всё остальное, лишние буквы и к конкурсу отношения не имеют.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я хотел сделать зелёный прямоугольник со смыслом "Зелёный Арбуз настолько зелен, что идёт не на зелёный сигнал светофора", (там зелёная вспышка ещё должна быть и зелёные сопли по зелёному асфальту), но у меня в Фотошопе зелёная краска закончилась.


Ой......... ржалааааааааа. Игореха, ты как отчудишь....  :Oj:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Согласитесь, что каждая из представленных на конкурс работ по-своему вполне соответствует поставленным условиям.


Почти каждая, согласна. Поэтому и наставила спасибок.

----------


## overload

Фишка в том, что конкурс состоялся. Остальное уже в степени "а если бы я был Билходом, уж дал бы вам всем по прямоугольнику на нос... по зелёному... с Франклином".

----------


## PAN

> всем по прямоугольнику на нос... по зелёному... с Франклином".


:biggrin:...
Игорь... :br:

----------


## Kliakca

> а если бы я был Билходом


Игорь, пусть он сам надписи на заборах закрашивает, а мы пока свернём полотно.

[IMG]http://*********org/583084.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Представляю внеконкурсную работу, поданую сверх трех возможных от автора.

Автор *Димитрий*

[IMG]http://*********org/563482.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Пользовательское голосование завершено.
Комментарии следуют.
Огромная благодарность Участникам Конкурса. 
Далее будет подведение итогов, чествование Победителей пользовательского голосования, указание победителей по версиям.
Спасибо.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Далее будет подведение итогов, чествование Победителей пользовательского голосования, указание победителей по версиям.


Ждёмс!!! С нетерпением!!!! Интересно, *кто авторы*???? Когда же будут объявлены результаты????

----------


## Валерьевна

> Ждёмс!!!


 :Aga: 
Очень хорошая идея проводить конкурсы творческих людей!!! :Ok: 
А какой будет следующий конкурс?
У меня есть предложение...:rolleyes:

----------


## MOPO

А я бы приветствовал автора работы про крысу - стебная штука )))))))))))))))

----------


## Худсовет

> Интересно, кто авторы???? Когда же будут объявлены результаты????


Авторы указаны в сообщениях, над Работой, результаты пользовательского голосования указаны там же.

Арифметика говорит нам, что:
- место три принадлежит Работе *"Утро"* (Автор *Димитрий*);
http://*********org/342993.jpg

- место два принадлежит Работе *"Чёрная кошка в тёмной комнате. Поиски Истины."* (Автор *Symeon*);
http://*********org/367252.jpg

- место один принадлежит Работе *"Маленькая балерина"* (Автор *Димитрий*);
http://*********org/340846.jpg

*Поздравляем победителей!*

В настоящее время идет определение победителей по версиям.

Худсовет так же готовит свои решения, замечания, отзывы.

----------


## Худсовет

> Очень хорошая идея проводить конкурсы творческих людей!!!
> А какой будет следующий конкурс?
> У меня есть предложение...






> Жалобы и Предложения направлять в Личку.


*Валерьевна*,
 Ждем.

----------


## Alenajazz

*Поздравляем победителей!!!!!!*
Но крыса всё же была очень хороша... Жаль, что не отметили автора....

----------


## Касатик

> Но крыса всё же была очень хороша... Жаль, что не отметили автора....


Да, крыса прекрасна....А мне еще обезьяну жаль...не отмеченную...

----------


## Валерьевна

> .А мне еще обезьяну жаль...не отмеченную...


И мне обезьянка очень понравилась... со смыслом.... что там в этом чёрном квадрате? Может атавизм? :biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Ура! Я за Чёрную кошку болела!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Torpedon, Symeon, Solнечная, moros, Алла и Александр, svetlanaber  - рада была увидеть авторов! 
До новых встреч на полях рисовальных!  :Ok: 

PAN, Kliakca, Димитрий, overload - с вами мне вообще все понятно  :Aga:  :biggrin:  :Oj: 

Паучара, V.Kostrov - убили напрочь! Одним своим присутствием! :Vah: :biggrin: :Oj: 

ХАЧУ ИЩЁ!:rolleyes:

----------


## Худсовет

> ХАЧУ ИЩЁ!


Будет.

----------


## Худсовет

> я выделил только две работы, которые в той или иной степени соответствуют смыслу прямоугольника и квадрата Пола Билхода и Малевича. (какие конкретно, пока не скажу)
> Для чего, я все это написал?! Для того, что бы при оценках работ, было правильное понимание смысла условий конкурса.
> P.S. Все вышесказанное, является моей точкой зрения и не претендует на истину в последней инстанции.


Ждем откровений.

----------


## Symeon

[IMG]http://*********ru/1165463.gif[/IMG]

Огромное Спасибо всем, кто оценил мои работы и отдал свой голос в пользу моего творчества!

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Ждем откровений.


Да тут, собственно, особых то откровений и нет. Просто, как я понял смысл статьи, то наиболее соответствующие этому смыслу, это Черная кошка (поговорка: черная кошка в темной комнате......аналог негров в подвале) и Красный конь (пусть и не черный прямоугольник, но точно по смыслу: красный конь в красном прямоугольнике). Про крысу прикольно. Тоже есть схожий смысл. Остальные работы тоже по своему хороши. Хороши своими смыслами, но в них, на мой взгляд, черный прямоугольник служит не больше чем фоном.
P.S. Это чисто мое мнение, не претендующее на истину в последней инстанции.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Черная кошка (поговорка: черная кошка в темной комнате......*аналог негров в подвале*)


Это ключевые слова.
Не очень важно, что и от куда, главное, в каком контексте.
За исключением тройки работ, во всех, картинки взяты из интернета.

----------


## overload

По работам - глаз понравился больше всего. Работа стоит победы.
По второму Конкурсу - обещаю прочитать условия до конца, если не врублюсь - не полезу :smile:

----------


## Алла и Александр

От души поздравляю победителей конкурса!

Естественно - сколько людей, столько и мнений. И не всегда эти мнения совпадают. Но тем не менее - конкурсы это очень здорово и огромное спасибо за них организаторам!
Ждем с нетерпением продолжения!
А всем фотошоперам - удачи и творческих находок!

----------


## Nile-art

Спасибо огромное!!!Работы понравились!До глубины души тронула одна  из работ,#28.Так и хочется сказать в комментарий äтой работы:Ну когда же Человечество воспользуется приоткрытой дверью????

----------


## Димитрий

> Я рад, что Конкурс все таки состоялся...


 :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Solнечная

Конкурс понравился. С нетерпением жду следующего!
Свою работу строила больше по прнципу заполнения черного фона. Смысл работы с точки зрения статьи?.. Не знаю. Но работать с черным, который таит в себе столько намеков, недосказанности - понравилось.
Как показал ликбез, от смешного до серьезного даже шага делать не нужно, лишь наше  восприятие создает образ увиденного. По-этому, ИМХО, все работы можно считать, соответствующими заданной теме.

----------


## ирина6004

Я в восторге от "Маленькой балерины"!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!

----------


## Вольчанка

Посмотрела все,  больше всего понравилась балерина! Поздравления автору! Молодец!

----------


## Лидия Федосеева

Мне очень понравилась маленькая балерина, а еще обезьянка, такая лапа! Молодцы авторы, удачи вам!

----------


## Светлана Ш

"Маленькая балерина" (Автор Димитрий) просто супер. Поздравления для всех победителей!!!

----------


## 1948

[IMG]http://*********ru/1124972.gif[/IMG] Так держать!

----------


## Худсовет

Приз победителю Конкурса уже путешествует из Москвы в Казань.
Надеемся, что он не только понравится, но и будет полезен.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1302618m.jpg[/IMG]

Димитрий, ещё раз поздравляем.
 :br:

----------


## Худсовет

И, подводя Итог, позволю себе высказать субъективное мнение.
Несомненно, все участники Конкурса в той или иной степени проявили фантазию, способности, владение техникой. Каждый участник - уже Победитель. Хотя бы в споре с нерешительностью.

И, как верх субъективности, прошу принять альтернативный Рейтинг работ.

С точки зрения Худсовета, исходя из соответствия заданной теме и мастерства исполнения:

Третье место:
Autor *Рыжая Скво*
На 30.04.2010 г. 
11 спасибок



> КРУГ, НЕКРУГ И МАЛЕВИЧ....


[IMG]http://*********org/380915.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********org/363501.jpg

Второе место:
Autor *Torpedon*
На 30.04.2010 г. 
12 спасибок



> Купание красного коня красноармейцем Петровым в Красном море.


[IMG]http://*********org/328691.jpg[/IMG]

Первое место:
Autor *Димитрий*
На 30.04.2010 г. 
35 спасибок



> Утро


[IMG]http://*********org/335825.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********org/342993.jpg

В любом случае - победитель Димитрий.


----------------------------------------

Будем рады видеть всех в числе участников следующего Конкурса.

----------


## Димитрий

мне тоже понравились эти две работы. Красный конь повеселил  :Aga:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Приз победителю Конкурса уже путешествует из Москвы в Казань.


 :Aga:   :Ok: 
  Димка, пРАздравляю! Теперь с тебя кучи рукотворных картинок!!! 
Филонить не удастся - затянет... :tongue: Главное нам потом показывай!!! :cool:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Давно собиралась сделать:
Сам Малевич...  Мало кто знает автора в лицо 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1292260m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Димитрий

> Приз победителю Конкурса уже путешествует из Москвы в Казань.
> Надеемся, что он не только понравится, но и будет полезен


Приз уже у меня. Бесподобен. Спасибо большое организаторам конкурса! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1417556.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Приз уже у меня.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  
Рада за тебя! :biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Приз уже у меня. Бесподобен. Спасибо большое организаторам конкурса!


Димка, уже не терпится посмотреть, что у тебя получается!!!! Давай, дерзай! Ждем!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Димка, уже не терпится посмотреть, что у тебя получается!!!! Давай, дерзай! Ждем!


Это я первая догадалась, а не ты!!!:tongue::tongue::tongue:




> Теперь с тебя кучи рукотворных картинок!!! 
> Филонить не удастся - затянет...  Главное нам потом показывай!!!


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Димитрий

ууууу, не так всё просто оказывается. Чертить надо на одной плоскости, а смотреть в монитор :biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> ууууу, не так всё просто оказывается.


Где твоя не пропадала? А твоя не пропадала НИГДЕ! так что ждем новызх работ...
А если серьезно- я тоже пробовала, у сына похожий дигитайзер стоит. ОЧЕНЬ непросто. Это как операция у врача по-новому: глаза смотрят в монитор, а руки работают сами по себе.

----------


## Димитрий

> глаза смотрят в монитор, а руки работают сами по себе.


хорошо, что я не врач, сколько жизней бы погубил :biggrin:

----------


## Худсовет

Забыл опубликовать сообщение, пришедшее от Димитрия 28.06.




> Приз дошёл. Спасибо большое, за невероятный приз!



*Димитрий*, будем рады видеть Вас в числе Участников наших Конкурсов.

----------

